
Errant concentrated sunbeam starts fire at solar thermal plant in the desert - puddintane
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/05/heat-from-misaligned-mirrors-at-solar-thermal-plant-causes-electrical-fire
======
ChuckMcM
ouch! One would think that the entire tower would be protected in some way
from this since bugs inevitably will happen.

